# 1943 Nec



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just received my copy of the 1943 NEC. Thought I'd share a bit of it with all of ya:


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Yet another example of the difference in how things should be being handled.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Please clarify your last post.


----------

